# Super Mario Asshole download



## Smoleface (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, mein Cousin hat mir gestern auf Youtube Super mario World Asshole gezeigt... für alle die nicht wissen was das ist, hier mal Level 1 xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r86NLwCYXfk

Da dieses Spiel zu meinen jungen Jahren eines der liebsten Beschäftigung war, wollte ich noch einmal so richtig Super mario world zocken, aber nicht das alte öde, sondern jetzt eben dieses "Asshole", wie ihr sieht, ist es gar nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eben, ich finde den Download nicht, und google scheint auch böse auf mich zu sein, WIESO NUR!?

Ich bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Haxxler (10. Januar 2009)

Neben dem Video steht doch "For those of you who want to commit suicide, you can download this creation at http://pokoweb.com/pds/434451/kaizomario
Code for infinite lives is 7E0DB462"

Habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert obs geht aber ich denke mal da kannste das Game bekommen.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. Januar 2009)

Das is hart... Ich würd bei dem Spiel wahrscheinlich den Controller an die Wand scheppern.


----------



## Smoleface (10. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Das is hart... Ich würd bei dem Spiel wahrscheinlich den Controller an die Wand scheppern.




das glaub ich dir.... mein cpusin hatte gestern fette augenringe xD


----------



## Smoleface (10. Januar 2009)

Download geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw, es downloaded, sehe aber nur 1 weisses papier und nun kA wie ich spielen soll


----------



## Harloww (10. Januar 2009)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Download geht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Emulator.


----------



## Kontinuum (10. Januar 2009)

Sowas ist grausamer als sich Helge Schneider filme in total repeat anzuschauen..

edit: sehe ich das eig. richtig, dass man sich *keinen* fehler erlauben darf, weil man sonst stirbt? O.O


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

Kennt wer I wanna be the guy?? 
das ist in etwa das selbe ^^ auch sauschwer aber auch lustig  ( ich habs gespielt... und es ist zum verzweifeln xDD )

I wanna be the guy


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Emulator.


Geh das genauer? o.ö


----------



## Smoleface (10. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Emulator.



emulator?

Also wenn in google emulator download eingebe, es downloade und dann das mariogame über emulator öffnen würde, würde es dann gehen? ja?


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

jap^^


----------



## Harloww (10. Januar 2009)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Also wenn in google emulator download eingebe, es downloade und dann das mariogame über emulator öffnen würde, würde es dann gehen? ja?



Ich schreib' dir mal eine PM


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Mir bitte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin gibt es mehr als einen Emulator im Netz.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2009)

oh man das is ja echt mies, hab erst vor ner weile das normale wieder gespielt und wurde wieder an die ganzen schönen und vor allem frustrierenden momente erinnert, aber das is ja die krönug :-D


----------



## Smoleface (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich versuche das Spiel aufzumachen mit dem Emulkator steht dann beim Emulator "Bad checksum....."


----------



## Rhokan (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn ein Spiel Amokläufer machen kann, dann dieses.


----------



## Realtec (10. Januar 2009)

ich krieg schon beim gedanken daran das spiel zu spielen perverse agressionen^^

harter kram eig kann das nur vom chinukken oder koreaner kommen


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Kennt wer I wanna be the guy??
> das ist in etwa das selbe ^^ auch sauschwer aber auch lustig  ( ich habs gespielt... und es ist zum verzweifeln xDD )
> 
> I wanna be the guy


Das is richtig hart ... Grad am testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyia (10. Januar 2009)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mein Cousin hat mir gestern auf Youtube Super mario World Asshole gezeigt... für alle die nicht wissen was das ist, hier mal Level 1 xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r86NLwCYXfk
> 
> Da dieses Spiel zu meinen jungen Jahren eines der liebsten Beschäftigung war, wollte ich noch einmal so richtig Super mario world zocken, aber nicht das alte öde, sondern jetzt eben dieses "Asshole", wie ihr sieht, ist es gar nicht so einfach
> 
> ...




Ui die Schwere Version von Super Mario world....... scheint intressant zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das is richtig hart ... Grad am testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bis Mike Tyson eigl. ganz OK


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2009)

Das ist: NICHTS.

Guckt Euch mal das an. Zur Erklärung: Man darf nicht getroffen werden. o.O


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das ist: NICHTS.



Öhhh, naja.

Stures Muster auswendig lernen.. wer es mag und sich darauf einlassen will...


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das ist: NICHTS.
> 
> Guckt Euch mal das an. Zur Erklärung: Man darf nicht getroffen werden. o.O


Am Computer ist es sicher schwer, aber z.B. mit einem Gamecubecontroller sollte es gehen.


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

und wie kann ich das auf den pc bekommen ? Oo


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bis Mike Tyson eigl. ganz OK


Ich bin schon im ersten Raum 4-5x verreckt, bis ich das mit den Stacheltoren gepeilt hab. Dann gemerkt, dass ich ja auch nach oben springen kann -> Bumm, erstmal vom Apfel getroffen. Besonders weit hab ich's noch nicht geschafft, aber macht irgendwie Mordsgaudi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

bwah  des sind Japaner  die müssen sowas können ^^

aber auf dem Bildschirm siehst ja echt nix mehr  xD


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich schreib' dir mal eine PM


Mir auch pls


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder was forderndes hmm^^ Naja wen man langweile hat vielleicht XD
Unter welchen Emulator läuften des SNES oder welches System muss ich nehmen^^


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Mir auch pls


need auch pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

so hab jetzt nen emulator aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht .... kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> need auch pm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


same here <.<


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85414

PFFFFFFF


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85414
> 
> PFFFFFFF


anfangsbildschirm und kann nix wählen


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> anfangsbildschirm und kann nix wählen


Space, oder Shift.

Auf jeden Fall mal Controls einstellen.


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Space, oder Shift.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall mal Controls einstellen.


nope hab standart und war x zum wählen


----------



## Klunker (11. Januar 2009)

un ich dachte immer emus wäre verboten auf buffed^^


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> un ich dachte immer emus wäre verboten auf buffed^^



Emulatoren sind nirgendwo verboten.


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

wegen euch hab ich grad meinen laptop als arschloch beschimpft...


----------



## Qonix (12. Januar 2009)

Also hab noch nicht mal den Anfang vom ersten lvl geschafft. Ich schaffs zwar auf die Rakete aber wie springt man dann so hoch um da rüber zu kommen?


----------



## Naarg (12. Januar 2009)

Meine arme Hardware ;_; Ich sollte das nicht mehr Spielen, wenn ich überhaupt noch spielen will...


----------



## Natsumee (12. Januar 2009)

omg das ding wäre nichts für mich^^


----------



## Smoleface (12. Januar 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK

50 Minuten und ich wipe immernoch zu 80% bei den Kanonen im ersten Level xD


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

*leute - für die, die es noch nicht wissen:

man kann mit SHIFT + F1/F2/F3/... seinen aktuellen spielplatz speichern!!
durch drücke nder F1/.. taste kommt man wieder dorthin! sehr praktisch*


----------



## Smoleface (13. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> *leute - für die, die es noch nicht wissen:
> 
> man kann mit SHIFT + F1/F2/F3/... seinen aktuellen spielplatz speichern!!
> durch drücke nder F1/.. taste kommt man wieder dorthin! sehr praktisch*



$
thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stage 1 clear


----------



## Taikunsun (14. Januar 2009)

mal eine frage weiß jemand obs auch tetris für snes gibt also das vom gameboy ? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mal eine frage weiß jemand obs auch tetris für snes gibt also das vom gameboy ? ^^



Also bei eBay gibt es auf jeden Fall Module mit Tetris drauf


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Kennt wer I wanna be the guy??
> das ist in etwa das selbe ^^ auch sauschwer aber auch lustig  ( ich habs gespielt... und es ist zum verzweifeln xDD )
> 
> I wanna be the guy


jap genau das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt man in beiden einige lvls weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach ewigen versuchen aber immern och nid am ende^^


----------



## Dranay (15. Januar 2009)

Holy Crap, das ist kein Spiel für mich, ich würd glaub ich nach ner Stunde oder früher ausrasten und den PC zusammen dreschen xDDD


----------

